# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Guess the Morph!  (Hint: One of a Kind!)

## aaronjones

What am I?????????





Be the first to guess right and win a high-five in Daytona!


Aaron

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

Albino Pied Ivory

----------


## bsash

Mimosa or Pastel Champagne ringer?

----------


## Jeremy78

Caramel pied?

----------


## iCandiExotics

Mimosa Pied ?

----------

x_gilmore_x (08-20-2010)

----------


## Step Johns

Ultra Ivory Pied?

----------


## snakesRkewl

Super pastel Ivory pied  :Razz:

----------


## emmet10

mimmosa piedbald

----------


## Lolo76

My roommate says super pastel clown ghost pied... LOLOL.  :Very Happy: 

For real, though - I'm guessing banana pied?? Looks neat, whatever it is!

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

albino ivory pied?

----------


## gcanibe

Mimosa Pied

----------


## Freakie_frog

Pastel Mimosa Pied

----------


## Alexandra V

albino champagne pied (if such a thing exists?)

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

albino ivory pied

----------


## joe23

banana pied

or dreamsicle spinner...lol

----------


## B.P.D

Ivory Champange

----------


## jjsnakedude

Puma Pied?
Pastel Puma Pied?

P.s Aaron you meanie, you didnt let us cheat!  :Irked2:

----------


## FatBoy

> mimosa pied ?


x2

----------


## stevenw

albino pied pinstripe???

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Albino Pied Genetic Stripe?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I'm not even going to bother guessing, lol. That thing is sweet!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## AaronP

Mimosa Pied.

----------


## Matt K

Banana Ivory ringer.

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## Tikall

Banana champagne ringer

----------


## yardy

Lavender ivory pied?

----------


## aaronjones

Well some people were right on the money and others were very close!  Its a Mimosa Pied (champagne, hypo, pied).  I was out at BHB yesterday and couldn't resist getting some pics of it.  It is one of the most extreme looking combo's I have seen in awhile!  Here are a couple less "teasy" pics! 






Gotta go pack for Daytona.... Looking forward to seeing some of you!

----------


## Zach Nasty

Saw it in person on Saturday. It's an awesome little snake.

----------


## wax32

I didn't even have a guess, but that is the coolest snake I have ever seen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Serpents_Den

Sweet looking morph, my guess was Mimosa Pied.

----------


## joe23

so it really is a mimosa pied? not just a mimosa ringer? cause the champagne pied is a totally white snake with a cicrleformed spot on top of the head.

i just cant imagine that the ghost influence is so big...

plus- champagnes tend to be ringers alot

----------


## DemmBalls

He made an appearance on SnakebytesTV an episode or two back.  Gorgeouse snake!  It's eyes remind me of the Black Eyed Lucy's eyes!

----------


## Tawu

I think that's the prettiest ball python I've seen :o Wow.

----------


## tylersweeney22

mimosa pied  = ghost+pied+chaimpien   (once again i cant spell)

----------


## omahapied

Hot Snake!

----------


## PassionsPythons

Albino Super Pastel Ivory Pied?

----------


## joe23

i thought i bring this post up again, to clearify some things. that thing is not a mimosa pied- its a mimosa het pied.

just look at the new snakebytes episode- brain cleared this up.


it really wondered me, becuase the champagne pied is a totally white snake with a little spot on his head (the rest of the head is white too).

so- this snake is a mimosa het pied ringer (champs tend to be ringers a lot- just look at the cinnamosa, the saffron, lesser champagne, or pure champs like david greens ringer champ).

----------


## nelson77321

i honestly dont think thats a mimosa pied, but either way it looks great, the champagne pied ive seen was pure white with a grey skull cap. =]

----------


## hilton 313

reduced pattern dreamcicle ?????\

----------


## MitsuMike

> reduced pattern dreamcicle ?????\


We already know what it is...........oh and you might want to change your sig. Isn't it Semper with a E not an I?

----------


## Kysenia

Chocolate Burmese?  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## BlckPhntm

> Albino Pied Genetic Stripe?


+1, I see a nice stripe down the back

----------


## dembonez

albino pied?

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

Makes me think of Davids Super Sulpher..    


Can't wait to see more photos of this  (more then just the few we've seen so far)

----------


## joe23

guys- just read the thread. its a mimosa het pied ringer. bread by brian from bhb. the pairing was mimosa x ghost pied.

----------

